# What font and size to use for USC film application writing samples?



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello, I was wondering for all your writing samples, which font size, font did you use? Also did you double space everything? Thank you!


----------



## zzhang (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey cheese, 12 point, Times New Roman font, double spaced, are fine. Just keep them under word limit and you’ll be fine.


----------



## nycactor7467 (Nov 12, 2020)

I actually did reach out to the admissions department with this exact same question! Here was their response:

*Thanks for your interest in SCA. The only formatting required is that which is specified on our website. So single- or double-spacing is fine. 12pt Times New Roman is often standard, too.

Best,
SCA*


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Nov 13, 2020)

zzhang said:


> Hey cheese, 12 point, Times New Roman font, double spaced, are fine. Just keep them under word limit and you’ll be fine.


thanks ever so much!


----------

